# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Красивые панорамные фото Москвы + фотки трафика

## Ramil

http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/346681/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/391781/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/398230/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/387151/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/380463/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/360200/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/377044/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/373814/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/373580/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/371889/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/371260/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/371261/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/370405/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/369300/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/369303/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/360939/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/360198/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/354509/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/354858/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/354614/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/353988/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/353053/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/351955/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/351662/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/350194/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/350465/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/350727/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/349446/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/344948/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/344749/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/344225/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/343464/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/342060/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/343678/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/341878/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/339893/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/338913/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/322134/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/330214/index.en.html http://www.photoforum.ru/photo/301805/index.en.html

----------


## Scorpio

Впечатляюще! С первого взгляда даже неясно -- фото, или живопись. Наверное, фотографии как-то специально обрабатывались.

----------


## Leof

Да, красота!  ::   Приятно угадывать, где стоял фотограф.

----------


## Ramil

Да, места знакомые. Мне почему-то очень нравится эта фотка, создаёт какое-то новогоднее настроение, несмотря на незамёрзшую воду в реке:

----------


## gRomoZeka

Красиво-то как! Аж в Москву захотелось. Или фотоаппарат купить... Или в Москву... Или и то, и другое (пошла считать финансы).

----------


## Leof

Уютно на снимках.

----------


## Dogboy182

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=345 
Literally thousands of pictures of Russian cities. Real easy to spend a few hours on that site... I often do ;P

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ах москва, москва... Дай мне Питер в любое время!  :P

----------


## Ramil

> Ах москва, москва... Дай мне Питер в любое время!  :P

 Северянин....

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Трафик в Москве! zyalt: Пробки

----------

